# Friday at my private bush bar



## shaneygrog (Jun 12, 2018)

....or bar in the woods as some might call it.

So i'm new to cigar smoking but not to drinking. Last year I built a small bar at the back of my farm where we have parties from time to time, and I like to go there for a drink on my own now and then, or with the kids while they are playing around the area. It looks like it's going to be raining this weekend here, all week actually but I think i'm going to go down the bar on my own anyway, there is beer and rum down there, all I need to do is select a cigar from my newly purchased selection and enjoy myself, oh, I might need to light a small fire as well to keep warm, it's winter here down under!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Sounds like a good time.......

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I'd like to see photos. Sounds cool!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Definitely sounds cool. I absolutely laughed at loud when I read, "So I'm new to cigar smoking, but not to drinking." Classic!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep...photos would be good...we live vicariously through others. Careful when mixing Rum and cigars...lighting the wrong one can have dire consequences.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Do the spiders and snakes disappear in winter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

As we say around here, pics or it didn't happen! 

Oh, and invitations would be nice too! :grin2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Definitely pics.. I love living vicariously through yunz guys..

All I know about Australia is EVERYTHING can kill you..lol ..thank you animal planet.

Please just no pics of the Cuban sticks in this thread...

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> Definitely pics.. I love living vicariously through yunz guys..
> 
> All I know about Australia is EVERYTHING can kill you..lol ..thank you animal planet.
> 
> ...


Wow. Australian bush but no CCs.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherokee98 (Apr 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum @shaneygrog, i'm all for some pictures too, sounds interesting as hell....


----------



## shaneygrog (Jun 12, 2018)

OK, pictures coming your way folks, soon. No CC's, really? Would that be a tease to some? Forum policy?

I was actually thinking of sparking up a Rocky Patel on the night anyways. 

Not sure which rum though, actually I have Zacapa in the bar, that will do nicely. Rocky and Zacapa, almost neighbors. I will try not to light the rum, 

The snakes are all asleep now, until September but I wouldn't worry too much, they are friendly enough I think.

The spiders might still be active if it is sunny though, those red backs can be a worry.

You are all invited too, not this Friday but if you are ever in the area.....

Shane


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Bus trip!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Scotchpig said:


> Bus trip!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Magic School Bus maybe.

Have you ever thought about that show and how dissapointed those kids were when they graduated the first grade and had a normal second grade teacher


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

ADRUNKK said:


> Magic School Bus maybe.
> 
> Have you ever thought about that show and how dissapointed those kids were when they graduated the first grade and had a normal second grade teacher


I just thought about how much those field trips cost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Sounds like a great laid back relaxed place to kick back for a smoke and a drink. Waiting patiently on thise Pics!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

shaneygrog said:


> OK, pictures coming your way folks, soon. No CC's, really? Would that be a tease to some? Forum policy?
> 
> I was actually thinking of sparking up a Rocky Patel on the night anyways.
> 
> ...


Forum policy.. Until you reach the time and post threshold to be able to post in our habanos only section... Sorry bro

Rule #1

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=220210&share_fid=975337&share_type=t

Puff.com Community Rules

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## shaneygrog (Jun 12, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Sounds like a great laid back relaxed place to kick back for a smoke and a drink. Waiting patiently on thise Pics!


Oh yeah, you got it in one. My farm is a great place to live, but the bar, half a mile from the house (lady) sure has it's perks.



UBC03 said:


> Forum policy.. Until you reach the time and post threshold to be able to post in our habanos only section... Sorry bro
> 
> Rule #1
> 
> ...


I did look at the habanos rules so I will try to keep to that.


----------



## shaneygrog (Jun 12, 2018)

So I had time to enjoy a small cigar and a drink or two by my bar tonight before I got busy (or while I was busy) doing stuff.
Unfortunately my Rocky Patel's are still in transit so what I was burning I cannot discus (due to forum rule No1), however, I can say my home brew beer blend of 12 months old dark brown ale and newish amber ale went down a treat, as well as did the El Dorado 12 year old rum from Guyana. They were both a nice match for the smoke, especially the rum.
The bar, as you get a little look at is occasionally the place for wild parties but usually, like tonight, is the place for gentle relaxation and contemplation. The last photo is the view the barman sees, and the one before, well, that's good old me, trying to look like he knows what he's doing.
I hope you all have a good weekend, I intend to.

Shane.


----------



## shaneygrog (Jun 12, 2018)

I hope the pics can be seen by all?.....


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

I just booked my flight. I think you should Airbnb that bar. I don’t eat a lot and I’ll sleep under the counter.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Definitely a destination!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Awesome dude!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Oh yes. Very cool indeed, Shane.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That's a pretty awesome spot!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

I curious. There appears to be a chain saw on the ceiling of the 2nd pic. What’s it there for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Matfam1 said:


> I curious. There appears to be a chain saw on the ceiling of the 2nd pic. What's it there for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snakes and drop bears.
Just my guess.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Matfam1 said:


> I curious. There appears to be a chain saw on the ceiling of the 2nd pic. What's it there for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that's an Aussie V Cutter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Now that's a cool spot!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great spot bro


shaneygrog said:


> So I had time to enjoy a small cigar and a drink or two by my bar tonight before I got busy (or while I was busy) doing stuff.
> Unfortunately my Rocky Patel's are still in transit so what I was burning I cannot discus (due to forum rule No1), however, I can say my home brew beer blend of 12 months old dark brown ale and newish amber ale went down a treat, as well as did the El Dorado 12 year old rum from Guyana. They were both a nice match for the smoke, especially the rum.
> The bar, as you get a little look at is occasionally the place for wild parties but usually, like tonight, is the place for gentle relaxation and contemplation. The last photo is the view the barman sees, and the one before, well, that's good old me, trying to look like he knows what he's doing.
> I hope you all have a good weekend, I intend to.
> ...


As one of the guys that enforces rule #1, it's greatly appreciated when yunz guys follow it.. Thanks again Shane..

Your friendly neighborhood mod,
Dino

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Fun pics....looks a lot like a small bar I visit in St. Maarteen .....Marigot....great burgers and amazing Caribbean views....and having a cigar for dessert.


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Great spot to chill!


----------



## Cherokee98 (Apr 5, 2018)

That looks like a great spot to relax, thanks for sharing Shane.


----------



## shaneygrog (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for all the responses guys, I had a laugh reading them. 
There is no room to sleep under the counter, that's where all the rum bottles hide, sorry!
The chainsaw is for anybody who stays too long, say more than 6 months, without supplying the bar with some more rum or sticks, or both, or, if I happen to run out of rum then I may need it to help me relax? :grin2:
Also, those kangaroos, well it's amazing how they can tell you left your rifle at home and they do get a bit frisky at times.

In this pic you may see an axe, just in case the old McCullogh doesn't start.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

In Georgia we call that a tiny house....most of us live in one... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Laid back in the outback now thats my kind of cigar bar! Love it! I’m leaving New Zealand headed that way, what’s the hours of operation? Wait a minute I have to get to New Zealand first! Nice to dream!


----------



## shaneygrog (Jun 12, 2018)

Opens by appointment only, but any slight excuse is good enough for me.



Cigary said:


> Fun pics....looks a lot like a small bar I visit in St. Maarteen .....Marigot....great burgers and amazing Caribbean views....and having a cigar for dessert.


Well as close I get to the Caribbean is a cigar or rum from there, or daydreaming on google earth pictures, but I really do think of getting there one day.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Sounds amazing! Im moving south next year, and one of the things on my wish list is a workshop with electricity. In my head its going to be a personal speakeasy/cigar lounge. Wish in one hand shit in the other.....


----------



## shaneygrog (Jun 12, 2018)

I had to do a search of "speakeasy", not sure if I heard of that before. So i'm guessing you will have something to sell in this lounge?

I guess there might be some similarities with my bar, though I refuse to sell anything which at some time may be in there, I may have some things in there that you just can't buy in a shop, anywhere, not just the home brewed beer that I make from time to time but other things too, I guess.

My bar has no electricity but it does have running water, and plenty of battery lights and such.

Good luck with your workshop.


----------

